# It's raining PD's



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that is some serious shooting. Saw some recochies also. I never saw a wood chuck fly like that !

Do you get to shoot dogs like that ????


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I get the same type of reaction on PD's when I shoot hollow points from the Swift.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Some of those guys were flying 8 foot into the air maybe higher. What causes that ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Not quite sure the cause for the high flying dogs, but it happens more times then not.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have yet to see a ground hog fly...other than parts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do get to shoot them occasionally. They sometimes fly it you hit them square with a very frangible bullet that releases all the energy at impact. It looked to me as if he was hitting real low, some looked to be in the dirt. I'll have to try hitting the dirt right in front to see if they fly on a more consistant basis. LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you guys ever noticed how many anti hunters comment on You Tube about hunting videos? It chaps my butt when these idiots use the internet anonymity to spew profanity laced diatribes at people they know nothing about calling them names, insulting them, threatening to kill them etc. They have no idea how much damage, both physical and monetary, animals such as feral hogs, coyotes, prairie dogs and others cause to those of us who depend on the land and our livestock to make a living. If they don't like to see animals shot and killed, DON'T WATCH THE DANG VIDEOS! Watch the decorator channel or something and leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Please tell me you made that up(decorator channel) and have no first hand knowledge of any such channel. SAY IT AIN"T SO DANNY !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dang I make myself laugh sometimes !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet you did laugh...and out loud









Danny I have to say I totally agree with you. Rude lude and just plain hiding behind a key board they are. Acting as if they know the truth when if it hit them in the face they would have no idea how to handle any given situation that required thought or experience.

Kids mostly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those window treatments look FAABUUULOUSSS!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was the program on watching paint dry I really liked!

But bar-d you are right, most of the comments are from sad people with little or NO knowledge of the topic they are talking about. They just have a voice that they think other people need to hear.


----------

